# Erzeugen von C-File / C-Header mit Java und Eclipse



## MadMax2581 (19. Juli 2007)

Hy!

Ich hab noch ein kleines Problem, vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine gute Lösung.

Ich muss aus einem XML-File ein C-File und einen C-Header erzeugen. Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir jetzt einfällt, wäre einfach eine neue Datei per:

Document doc ...
FileWriter test = new FileWriter("plugins/org.eclipse.configurator_v1.1/Val_Test.xml");
doc.write(test);
test.close();

anlegen. Gibt es noch eine bessere Lösung, oder hat jemand eine gute Idee wie man das umsetzen könnte (Datei erzeugen und mit Inhalt füllen)?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Max


----------



## zerix (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

warum machst du das ganze nicht mit XSLT?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XSL_Transformation


MFG

zEriX


----------



## MadMax2581 (20. Juli 2007)

Hy!

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ist eine gute Idee, aber für die Umwandlung muss ich ein Parserwerkzeug verwenden. 

Das ist auch nicht das Problem, aber kann ich durch das XSLT zum Schluss auch eine C-File und eine C-Header erzeugen? Das ist ja mein eigentliches Problem. Woher die Daten kommen die dann in den Files stehen, sollte egal sein.

Gruss Max


----------



## zerix (20. Juli 2007)

Ich würde 2 XSLT-Dateien machen. Eine die über das XML-File läuft und die Header-Datei erstellt und ein XSLT-File, dass aus dem XML-File das C-File generiert.

MFG

zEriX


----------

